# Navy SWCC, SEAL, Dive, EOD threads (catagorized)



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2020)

Obviously not all encompassing, but will give you wanna-be Navy folks somewhere to at least begin.
Please take the time to read through these threads before starting a new post.

*Misc Training*
*All rucking, all the time...*

*SWCC Mentor Group*
*SWCC
NSW prep is first test Navy throws at sailors who want to be SEALs - Business Insider *
(reviewed and approved by Arf before posting)
*SEAL/SWCC Mentor
SEAL questions
Navy EOD -> SEAL?
*** SWCC Lifestyle Questions

SWCC Training
SWCC Selection & Training Advice.
Swcc School/training Questions
6 weeks to get contracted for Navy Diver. What are my options
.*** Looking for advice (swimming and tattoos)*

SWCC Selection & Training Advice.


*SWCC History
Swcc Creed
THE QUIET PROFESSIONALS OF SWCC
SWCC Earns Purple Heart
Navy SWCC "Wildlife"
SEAL/SWCC Website Revamped
SWCC Boat Launch
New SWCC Insignia

Navy Diving DMT
*** Any info on Navy DMT
DMT to SEAL?

Navy EOD
Questions about Navy EOD (Officer specifically)
Tranferring into Navy EOD- looking for professional advice and mentorship
Navy Diver Videos
I need advice- I'd like to be a Navy EOD Officer
Navy EOD*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2020)

@Arf


----------



## Arf (Apr 6, 2020)

This is incredible!!! Thank you so much for doing this for us!!!


----------

